# Three Day Novena to the Holy Spirit



## creolebombshell (Nov 26, 2011)

*PRAYER TO THE HOLY SPIRIT

(pray for 3 days or 3 hours straight)
​    Holy Spirit, You who make me see everything and showed me the way to reach my ideals, You who gave me the divine gift  to forgive and forget the wrong that is done to me and You who are in  all instances of my life with me, I want to thank You for everything and  confirm once more that I never want to be separated from You no matter  how great the material desire may be. I want to be with You and my loved  ones in Your perpetual glory. Amen  
 In Jesus Christ, your Son's name, I ask that you grant me (State your specific request or intention here!)


  While making the request, you must promise either:  


(a) To publish this prayer or
(b) To circulate the favor
  This prayer should be said for 3 consecutive days. After the 3rd day,  the request will be granted, no matter how difficult it may be.   












 
*


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you and amen!!!  I was wondering if we could have the catholic edition of prayers for the rosary, divine mercy chaplet or a novena because the present prayer line is successful and wonderful.  However, sometimes, I'd like to have catholic prayers said and it wouldn't be appropriate to on the other prayer line.  If anyone is interested, let's give it a try.  I don't know how many of us are here, tho.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 2, 2011)

If I accidentally skip a day, do I start the 3-day prayer series over again?

TIA


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 3, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> If I accidentally skip a day, do I start the 3-day prayer series over again?
> 
> TIA


Please, stop! He made you miss on purpose. Just pray to Him what you need; the Holy Spirit always listens.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Dec 3, 2011)

Question.  I'm not Catholic, but I had some Catholic schooling and I thought a Novena was always 9 days.  No?


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 3, 2011)

PAt_Mahurr  They aren't always 9 days and there are some that go past 9.  It's become a typical phrase for the devotion.  Some are on 9 consecutive first fridays of the month.  

If anybody would like to start a novena through the prayer line or even here on the board somehow, please select the specific one and indicate times that would not conflict with the other prayer hour.  I'm in if you will just step up.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't mean to be the downer in the thread, but this is a genuine comment.  I prayed this prayer for 3 days (accidentally skipping one day in between).  That which I prayed for was answered a "no".  It wasn't granted.  (It wasn't a minor prayer either; I prayed with sincerity and about something I really needed from God.)  It's ok, though.  Maybe I needed to pray for 3 consecutive days?  I don't know.  God knows what is best for me.

Now I not a baby Christian and know that sometimes God does not grant our prayers and many times it could be in our best interest.  However, the prayer above claims that "the request will be granted, no matter how difficult".  Is this spam? Or is the intention merely to get people focused on prayer even if their requests are denied?  I forwarded this prayer to a couple of friends and don't want them to get the wrong idea.


----------



## Bb92 (Dec 4, 2011)

In the time of my favor I will answer you and in the day of salvation I will help you...Isaiah 49:8

For the revelation awaits an appointed time, it speaks of the end and will not prove false. Though it linger, wait for it; it will certainly come and will not delay. Habakkuk 2:3.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 4, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> I don't mean to be the downer in the thread, but this is a genuine comment.  I prayed this prayer for 3 days (accidentally skipping one day in between).  That which I prayed for was answered a "no".  It wasn't granted.  (It wasn't a minor prayer either; I prayed with sincerity and about something I really needed from God.)  It's ok, though.  Maybe I needed to pray for 3 consecutive days?  I don't know. * God knows what is best for me.
> *
> Now I not a baby Christian and know that sometimes God does not grant our prayers and many times it could be in our best interest. * However, the prayer above claims that "the request will be granted, no matter how difficult".*  Is this spam? Or is the intention merely to get people focused on prayer even if their requests are denied?  I forwarded this prayer to a couple of friends and don't want them to get the wrong idea.




You're not a downer.  Actually, to the underlined emboldened, that's not an authentic catholic position on prayer.  We pray with faith and humility but not magic.  What was written below that prayer was the opinion of a person.  Perhaps He didn't answer in the way you had wished. Maybe He has something better?  There is nothing wrong with devotional prayers but G-d doesn't have to do anything our way.  I do know that He has your life in His hands, so please be at peace.  

As I am not familiar with the specific prayer you posted (don't know where you came across it), I've included a novena that was approved and in wide circulation.  Adding your request where indicated is just your intention.  There are no promises made, but I do hope you get the answer and solution you need and speedily in our days!!!  Take heart.

http://www.ewtn.com/devotionals/novena/Holy_spirit.htm

_Holy Spirit Novena

Dearest Holy Spirit, confiding in Your deep, personal love for me, I am making this novena for the following request, if it be Your Holy Will to grant it: 
(mention your request)._

_Teach me, Divine Spirit, to know and seek my last end; grant me the holy fear of God; grant me true contrition and patience. 
 Do not let me fall into sin. Give me an increase of faith, hope and charity, and bring forth in my soul all the virtues proper to my state in life.

Make me a faithful disciple of Jesus and an obedient child of the Church. Give me efficacious grace sufficient to keep the Commandments and to receive the Sacraments worthily. 
 Give me the four Cardinal Virtues, Your Seven Gifts, Your Twelve Fruits. 
 Raise me to perfection in the state of life to which You have called me and lead me through a happy death to everlasting life.
  I ask this through Christ our Lord, Amen._




For those who wish to pray an authentic novena, please look at the following (no claims of promises).  I'm still interested to do one through conference:

http://www.ewtn.com/Devotionals/prayer_saint.htm
http://www.catholic.org/prayers/prayer.php?s=22


----------

